# Sub-£100 compact with video?



## ernestolynch (Dec 30, 2010)

My Walkman phone's camera has died so I am after a new camera, point and shoot, with decent video. The Fuji JX100 or is it 200 seems good but poor reviews on amazon for battery etc. Not after getting another telephone just yet though if one can do pics and vid then maybe but I don't want a 'cuntract'!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 30, 2010)

Panasonic Lumix FS10


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 30, 2010)

Cheers vp.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 2, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Panasonic Lumix FS10



Can you play back the video in camera on these  budget digitals?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 2, 2011)

These are pretty handy too - the Kodak ZM1. Not strictly a camera, its a camcorder first, but it can take stills. The nice thing is that you can plug it straight into a computer to drag the files across without worrying about cables etc. You'll need to buy a memory card for it too to get a decent amount of video, but they are very light, small (palm sized) and only £40.

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/78704/show.html


----------

